# Best Way To Remove Paint Transfer



## ifoam (Dec 16, 2004)

what's the best way to remove a streak of paint from another car?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

This will work if the paint is not in a dented panel.

Get a small block of wood, about 1/2" square and an old T-shirt (or some other piece of cotton cloth). Make two layers of cloth and stretch it around the block of wood so that one surface is flat. Tack the cloth to the wood on the other side.

Apply rubbing compound to the cloth (I use a liquid) and carefully work the paint off. The small flat wood surface keeps the abrasive close to the paint streak you are removing, and only removes the high spots (the paint streak). Use a wet wash cloth to clean off the area frequently to see how you are progressing. Take your time so you don't remove more clear coat than necessary.

When the paint is removed, go over the area with polishing compound to get rid of the dull surface left by the rubbing compound. Then wax the area.

Lew


----------



## bleu50 (Mar 26, 2005)

Use a very small amount of lacquer thinner on a white terry cloth, rub lightly...
It works well on factory and good quality pain jobs. I've done it nmerous times. Just make sure that the paint on your car isnt spray-bombed, or dull, or it's gone.....


----------



## reeg420 (May 8, 2005)

id say lacquer. just wax afterwards. but be very careful to not rub to hard or long especially on any type of plastic. on dark color cars you might have to glaze to get the swirls out. good luck


----------

